

First Photo: webOS App Catalog Magazine View - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/02/15/first-photo-webos-app-catalog-magazine-view/

======
winestock
An added benefit to having a magazine-like view is that it won't be as a big a
jump for graphic designers accustomed to print design. Perhaps a plugin for
Adobe InDesign could help.

